# ACS + RPL (is Vetassess needed?)



## rponnuch (Oct 17, 2015)

Hi All,

I am working in IT industry with 9.2 Years of exp and my major in study is B.E. Civil engineering. I am planning to apply for PR and need your help with the same.
My PTE score is as below,
Listening - 75
Reading - 79
Speaking - 72
Writing - 89
On going through several post i understand i need to apply thru ACS(RPL) for skill assessment. 
But my doubt is, should i have to go for vetassess(Points test advice) for my education assessment. I can see below guideline in the vetassess site,

" a) you have a pending Skills Assessment application with us and now also require Points Test Advice
b) you have received a Skills Assessment from a different assessing authority and have been referred to us by your skills assessing authority and/or DIBP for Points Test Advice
c) you have already received a positive skills assessment from VETASSESS for your nominated occupation and now wish to apply for Points Test Advice for your additional qualifications and employment."

As per the above, i think one need to go for VETASSESS only when referred by ACS or DIBP. Please advice if there are any misunderstanding here.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey ,
Its ok. Get your skills assessed through ACS RPL route.
They will only assess your experience. Deduct 6 Yrs as skills met date and give you the result without any mention of your degree.
For claiming the points for your bachelors degree get it assessed via vetassess through the points test advise as you mentioned. ignore the written comments there..just apply normally and you should get your result within 3-4 weeks for assessment of your degree.


----------



## rponnuch (Oct 17, 2015)

Thanks Suku for the prompt reply. I just got heard about this RPL recently and i am planning to apply both ACS and RPL sametime. I haven't gone to any agent so far. It looks like i need to go to agent for preparing RPL document as i am not sure how the documents will look like. If possible can you throw some light on it.


----------



## 1400ashi (Jun 8, 2015)

rponnuch said:


> Thanks Suku for the prompt reply. I just got heard about this RPL recently and i am planning to apply both ACS and RPL sametime. I haven't gone to any agent so far. It looks like i need to go to agent for preparing RPL document as i am not sure how the documents will look like. If possible can you throw some light on it.


Agents are useless...

we have also gone through the agent thinking that he would help us in RPL Study but NO. We were so wrong. What she did was, provided us the RPL Form, which is also available online and you can download the same.
Then she asked us to complete this RPL form on our own, we asked her for some sample RPL forms (candidates applied through her) but then she provided some forms which were not related to our nominated occupation. So it was complete waste for us.
We took our own time and completed the form and sent it to her for review, to which she said "it looks good". Later on when I reviewed the document, I found so many duplication of phrases, spelling mistakes and so on, which I corrected myself. Then I thought, the lady she didn't review it completely. Imagine we paid for this service 49000 INR (1st Installment).
After seeing this, we decided to submit all ACS documents on our own without her help. We did that and received the positive assessment.
I forgot to mention another thing here, the RPL form which she sent was 2014 form and after completing the whole form (which took almost a month) she said oh there is new form now that ACS is using so please fill this RPL Form 2015. It took another 15 days to complete the Section A of this form because it has to be elaborated.

My suggestion please don't go the agent, information available is online on ACS website and you should be able to do it.


----------



## rponnuch (Oct 17, 2015)

Thanks Ashi for the guidance. I will download the form from ACS site and will try to update the same. Is there any site where there is guidance related to how the document needs to be updated or where i can find sample document.


----------



## 1400ashi (Jun 8, 2015)

no sample document is available. However go through the below link and browse through each available information.

Migration Skills Assessment | Australian Computer Society



rponnuch said:


> Thanks Ashi for the guidance. I will download the form from ACS site and will try to update the same. Is there any site where there is guidance related to how the document needs to be updated or where i can find sample document.


----------



## anulpr (Apr 20, 2015)

*Va-pta*

Hi Ashi,

I need your suggestions , i have applied for Point test advice only through agent in last month, yet i have not received any reply from them. my agent told me its still in process. could you tell me how much time it takes? and how much points i can expect for B.Com and MBA ? . I have done my ACS assessment with RPL and got 15 points as per result but they have not mentioned about my educational qualifications , so my agent suggested me to go for VA assessment to claim points for education.


thanks 




1400ashi said:


> Agents are useless...
> 
> we have also gone through the agent thinking that he would help us in RPL Study but NO. We were so wrong. What she did was, provided us the RPL Form, which is also available online and you can download the same.
> Then she asked us to complete this RPL form on our own, we asked her for some sample RPL forms (candidates applied through her) but then she provided some forms which were not related to our nominated occupation. So it was complete waste for us.
> ...


----------



## 1400ashi (Jun 8, 2015)

my question would be how did you get 15 points? is it for your work experience? because for RPL they deduct 6 years of your work experience.
Regarding VETASSESS Points test advice, if you see my signature

20/08/2015 – VETASSESS Submitted (PTA)
24/09/2015 - VETASSESS Result

It took more than a month to get the result.



anulpr said:


> Hi Ashi,
> 
> I need your suggestions , i have applied for Point test advice only through agent in last month, yet i have not received any reply from them. my agent told me its still in process. could you tell me how much time it takes? and how much points i can expect for B.Com and MBA ? . I have done my ACS assessment with RPL and got 15 points as per result but they have not mentioned about my educational qualifications , so my agent suggested me to go for VA assessment to claim points for education.
> 
> ...


----------



## anulpr (Apr 20, 2015)

1400ashi said:


> my question would be how did you get 15 points? is it for your work experience? because for RPL they deduct 6 years of your work experience.
> Regarding VETASSESS Points test advice, if you see my signature
> 
> 20/08/2015 – VETASSESS Submitted (PTA)
> ...


Yes Ashi, that was for work experience i have total 15 yrs of experience and ACS deducted 6 years of my work experience. but they have not mentioned anything about my educational qualification thats the reason i have applied for VETASSESS .


----------



## 1400ashi (Jun 8, 2015)

ok in that case u wait for the VA to give their result. I don't think if that will take more than 5 weeks. wish you all the best.




anulpr said:


> Yes Ashi, that was for work experience i have total 15 yrs of experience and ACS deducted 6 years of my work experience. but they have not mentioned anything about my educational qualification thats the reason i have applied for VETASSESS .


----------



## rponnuch (Oct 17, 2015)

Hi All,

I was going through the ACS Assessment guidelines and i just got the doubt "can i submit for ACS assessment along with RPL document or i need to submit RPL documents only mentioned after ACS assessment."


----------



## Rahul77 (Oct 4, 2015)

rponnuch said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was going through the ACS Assessment guidelines and i just got the doubt "can i submit for ACS assessment along with RPL document or i need to submit RPL documents only mentioned after ACS assessment."


It is your call. If you think your qualification can be considered as an IT major/minor, don't go with RPL otherwise go for RPL straight away as it will save your 150 dollars.


----------



## iaquil (Apr 2, 2009)

rponnuch said:


> Thanks Ashi for the guidance. I will download the form from ACS site and will try to update the same. Is there any site where there is guidance related to how the document needs to be updated or where i can find sample document.


I have 16 years of IT experience, education: BCOM hons (3 yrs), Diploma in IT 1 yr, Masters in Comp Sc (2yrs distance learning). Will they consider my Masters education which is in IT or should I go for RPL route?


----------

